# st. marys hospital, stannington



## Bluedragon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Just for info*
Last chance for pics at St. Marys hosptial in stannington, the bulldozers move in this week


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 20, 2011)

Bluedragon said:


> *Just for info*
> Last chance for pics at St. Marys hosptial in stannington, the bulldozers move in this week



I hate to p*ss on your parade but the bulldozers have been there quite a while already - they were defo there on 1st July because TJ and I had to sprint across the open gloopy bit in the middle when one appeared from behind the admin block.

It's such a shame because this will have been an awesome explore once upon a time. Did you ever do it before they started to drop the place?


----------



## Bluedragon (Sep 20, 2011)

No i never got the chance mate, i didnt realise they had been there that ling, a mate told me they were moving in on the place the middle of this week! Gutted, i wish i got round to doing that one! Ill uave to try my luck with st. Georges instead!


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 20, 2011)

Bluedragon said:


> Gutted, i wish i got round to doing that one! Ill uave to try my luck with st. Georges instead!



There's still an awful lot left at Stannington and the sub unit in the woods was still completely untouched when we were there. as were the two semi detached houses in the same area. The lodges by the entrance gate have been stripped back to bare walls now ready for doing up for sale. The main site has had all the interconnecting corridors dropped and they were working on what I assume is the farm on the fields above the main part of the asylum. The wards have all been stripped right back to bare walls now, there's not even any conduits for wiring, and the theatre is partially stripped too. The water tower is untoiuched but I've never seen so much pigeon sh*t in my life so I'd give that a miss if I were you. 

It's worth a wander, not least because the pre-fab area was still standing though if you heard the dozers were moving in I'd bet my bottom dollar it's a mis quote and it's actually the dozers are moving in on one specific bit... and that in all likelihood is the pre-fab. Interestingly someone else up your way came out with exactly the same comment about work starting so clearly something has been said somewhere to get the rumour mill in gear.

Cherry Knowle is the one that is being dropped at a serious rate of knots. Conservatively I'd say they've dropped 60% of the main asylum since July. 

And regarding St George's at Morpeth I hear from a relatively reliable source that it is very secure with PIR activated radio linked cameras installed. So although you'll probably get in you'll find the dibble are waiting outside. Though I also heard of one explorer coming across pykeys hard at work stripping stuff so he went to security who were more interested in trying to hold him for the police to arrest whilst totally ignoring the pykeys and totally missing the point that he had gone voluntarily to them to report the theft in process in the first place!!! 

There's a complete picture set on our urb-ex site (link below) of Stannington taken on July 1st this year. 

Good luck with Georgies!


----------



## the|td4 (Sep 22, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> There's still an awful lot left at Stannington and the sub unit in the woods was still completely untouched when we were there. as were the two semi detached houses in the same area. The lodges by the entrance gate have been stripped back to bare walls now ready for doing up for sale. The main site has had all the interconnecting corridors dropped and they were working on what I assume is the farm on the fields above the main part of the asylum. The wards have all been stripped right back to bare walls now, there's not even any conduits for wiring, and the theatre is partially stripped too. The water tower is untoiuched but I've never seen so much pigeon sh*t in my life so I'd give that a miss if I were you.
> 
> It's worth a wander, not least because the pre-fab area was still standing though if you heard the dozers were moving in I'd bet my bottom dollar it's a mis quote and it's actually the dozers are moving in on one specific bit... and that in all likelihood is the pre-fab. Interestingly someone else up your way came out with exactly the same comment about work starting so clearly something has been said somewhere to get the rumour mill in gear.
> 
> ...



Just to echo that post -

I live just around the corner from St Mary's and there is still quite a bit left to go and find, especially on the outskirts, still worth a look around - and if you want to kill two birds with one stone there's the remains of the airfield scattered all around the St Mary's area, dead easy to spot it with sat imagery.

As for St Georges I can indeed confirm that security is fairly tight on it (but not insurmountable). We got nabbed on the way out walking down the very pleasing avenue to the south of the site and the security were all blah blah called the old bill blah blah. The cameras on the outsides of the buildings gave us the fear but tbh I'm not 100% sure if those things are connected or not - it's one of the chances you take. Didn't see any PIR's in there unless they've installed them since we were there.

Needless to say we left the security guards looking bewildered and just walked away from them mid sentance. You got nothing on me rentacop!


----------

